

Official Objective-C Literals Docs - aggarwalachal
http://clang.llvm.org/docs/ObjectiveCLiterals.html

======
aggarwalachal
Three new features were introduced into clang at the same time: NSNumber
Literals provide a syntax for creating NSNumber from scalar literal
expressions; Collection Literals provide a short-hand for creating arrays and
dictionaries; Object Subscripting provides a way to use subscripting with
Objective-C objects. Users of Apple compiler releases can use these features
starting with the Apple LLVM Compiler 4.0. Users of open-source LLVM.org
compiler releases can use these features starting with clang v3.1. These
language additions simplify common Objective-C programming patterns, make
programs more concise, and improve the safety of container creation.

This document describes how the features are implemented in clang, and how to
use them in your own programs.

